# Canned food recommendations



## sleepswithgsds (Mar 4, 2010)

My GSD, Sophie had a couple of her teeth extracted today. One premolar and an incisor which were both fractured from rough playing.  I would like to feed her some canned food for the next week until she has healed. I've only ever fed my dogs dry food, and would like to know some recommendations for canned food. Thanks in advance.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I feed Evanger's organic chicken with well water cooked in the can. 

I would probably puree some vegetables and cook some rice and mix it together with some yogurt.

Or I would feed the Evangers Organic Turkey Meal, has potato and carrots. My dogs like it. 

It is reasonably priced 1.67/13.2 oz can. Last year it was 1.25 but I figure everything has gone up, and wellness seems a lot more expensive.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

What dry food are you feeding? Usually dogs will do better with something similar to what their dry food is. For instance, if you feed a grain free kibble, and I suggest something with rice in it, or if she eats chicken and I suggest a beef, then it would be a rough transition on her tummy since that would be the only thing she would be eating.

I think the best option would be a homemade diet, but that JMHO.

As far as a canned dog food, I have had good results in the past from a few different brands. 

1. Evo Chicken and Turkey Canned
2. Taste of the Wild High Prairie Canned
3. Eagle Pack Holistic Select (Duck and oatmeal and the seafood blend were big hits)
4. Merrick (all pretty good, we tried wing-a-ling and it was a bit hit since it has a whole pressure cooked chicken wing in each can.

I have also used Evo 95% Beef and Venison varieties as well as the 95% Salmon, and Beef from Wellness. I was pleased with both.

The problem you will find with feeding just canned is the amount you will need to feed, meaning more $$$. That iw why I would suggest a home-cooked diet.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I asked this sometime ago...I'm only using it in KONGs and not for meals but hopefully it will be useful
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/128460-canned-dog-food-recommendations.html

beware of the 95% foods, that is supplemental feeding and not a full balanced meal


----------



## sleepswithgsds (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. 

I feed my dogs Royal Canin Large Breed Adult. I was thinking of mixing some of the canned food with the dry food and adding a little bit of water. Hopefully, I can find the suggested brands at my local pet store.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> I asked this sometime ago...I'm only using it in KONGs and not for meals but hopefully it will be useful
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/128460-canned-dog-food-recommendations.html
> 
> beware of the 95% foods, that is supplemental feeding and not a full balanced meal


Thanks for adding that. I meant to say that... but I forgot... (why they were separate from the others) must be time for bed. lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

While that is true, for a few days while the dog is getting over a pulled tooth, I do not think it would hurt to even have 95% canned meat.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

We feed orijen and raw, but we get canned. We were using TOTW, but switched the the merricks grain frees. Not fond of the Shepherds Pie, but so far all of the others are [email protected]


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

So According to Merrick's website, Their 96% protein canned food is not suitable for a meal. "Our Before Grain canned food formulas are now COMPLETE and BALANCED diets!"

How's your pup doing?


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

Use chicken gizzards, and chicken livers. give her a doggy vitamin from walmart and be prepared to see her poop liquid for a little while but it'll go away shortly and she'll poop normal again. if it's only for a week or two you'll be fine but then mix her food into the meat afterward when you decide to switch back. or you could just feed raw.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You could just soak her kibble in hot water and add some of the canned meat or yogurt for flavor.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

If it's just temporary, I'd go with what Selzer said and just moisten the kibble rather than get the can food--depending on your dog, it might turn them off to plain kibble once the can food isn't being given anymore.

If you have a foodie, I'd recommend Evanger's Pheasant, Rabbit, or Duck, or if you really want to try something neat, Canine Caviar has a 100% Beaver! We rotate with those here (I buy them cheap from Amazon.com).


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i feed my dog a variety of food (not just canned). i feed my dog several canned foods. currently i have on hand Blue Buffalo, Verus, Dogswell,
Merrick, B.G. i use several other brands of canned food.


----------

